# W: Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

View Advert


*W: Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF*

Looking for one of these and would love to circumvent the import taxes that come with shipping from Japan, so if anyone wants to part with their used model I'm very much interested. I'm situated in Sweden and will pay for shipping. Let me know if you've got one!

View attachment 18515





*Advertiser*

JacobMoogberg



*Date*

04/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

